# Alexander Henderson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2005)

Alexander Henderson, Scottish Covenanter theologian and statesman, died on August 19, 1646.

For Christ's Crown &amp; Covenant!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (Apr 6, 2006)

Alexander drafted the Solemn League and Covenant.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)




----------

